# Havanese Club



## lexilu (Oct 21, 2009)

Recently, I was asking about a specific breeder in NY, I was cautioned by some, then referred to the HCA website, This breeder is a member! So I spoke with him and I was very uncomfortable with his practices, very puppy mill like, in my opinion him but more dumbfounded that he is a member of a what one would consider a prestigious organization, I am very discouraged  I really liked the breeder in CT & she is not a member, I'm confused! 
Lexie Lucas


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

I had a hard time deciding when I was looking. But from my experience and from advice I have seen given I would only buy from someone who health checks, would be willing to take back the pup for whatever reason and will give you references from her previous puppy owners. Also that they are socialised with kids and many different people.
I love my Scooby but he was not socialised well (although he loves everyone) I don't think he was handled much either so he is not a cuddly boy (yet)
Good luck can't wait to see the pics.
Jo x


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Lexie, that does sound confusing. I think you need to go with your gut. If I were you, I would visit the breeders yourself and get a feel for how the puppies are being raised. You can tell so much by seeing with your own eyes. I think just like many organziations, some people slip by that may not be what the organization is truly looking for. And there are others out there that are not members but do all the right things. Be sure to check for health testing, meet the parents and the puppies (if you can), and make sure you have a good, comfortable relationship with the breeder. My Brady is now 3 years old and I still call my breeder when I have any questions, concerns or just to tell her how great he is. My Dugan is a rescue and my breeder was very supportive and helpful when I got him as well. Good luck to you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lexie did you check the HCA breeders list? I did not see the two breeders you were looking at on it?

I agree with Karen you have to go with your gut feeling but I would also back it up with checking on the health testing the breeder does on his/her dog's then double check the results on www.offa.org.

If you need any help or are unsure of someone or something please do not be afraid to ask, there are so many people on the forum that would love to help you make getting a puppy a successful one.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I think you should look for a breeder that does the health testing on all their dogs...dogs should have a CHIC # and you can check on the site Leeann mentioned. www.offa.org

If you don't understand the health testing don't be afraid to ask members on the forum to explain it to you.

It is very hard to understand how to find a good breeder, just keep asking questions.

A breeder that breeds for good health of the dog is what you want, then second for me would be, will they be their to answer your many questions and supporting you and the dog.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Being a member of any breed organizations just means someone has met the criteria and has the sponsors needed to qualify. It does not mean they are good or bad, a small breeder or a very large breeder. Seeing the facility, the litter with the dam (and sire if on site) talking with references or other puppy buyers, and checking the heath testing web sites for the dam and sire is really the only thing you can do.


----------



## lexilu (Oct 21, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the advice, just trying to do the right thing but there are many contradictions. For instance I just found out that a chic number is given whether there are good or bad health results!? My husband wants a cat... Maybe for once, he'll get his way! LOL!
Sincere thanks once more.
Lexie


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lexie, If you go to the offa.org site listed above and enter the chic # I think it gives you more information on the results of the testing. Someone that knows the system will explain it better, I hope.

It is real important to be able to check on the health testing. I know it is intimidating, though. If you get some numbers in particular, post them here and I bet someone can help you find the specifics.

Hang in there, don't give up!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow Lexie, there are a ton of excellent breeders, many on this forum. Don't give up! Someone who lives in NY or a surrounding state must me able to direct you to some good breeders. I live in Calif and got one hav from Florida, one from Arizona and one from Calif. I say this just to say many of us have gone out of state to get what we wanted.
There are many good breeders on justhavpuppies.com too. Good luck!
Carole


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I understand what you mean by the confusion. I had wrongly assumed that if someone was a member of HCA, and they were a breeder, they would follow the HCA breeders guidelines, but that's not necessarily true. 

If an HCA breeder isn't listed on the Breeder Referral List, it's completely up to you to do all the checking on what they do as far as health testing, ethics and anything else related to breeding. The only breeders who have to follow the guidelines are on that list. This isn't to say other breeders aren't also excellent and don't also do all the health testing, etc, but it also means that other members that are breeders may not do any health testing or use good breeding practices.

I was personally very surprised when I found this out. I would think it would be in the clubs best interest to hold everyone to the highest of standards, but I guess it would be hard to get a group of people to agree with what that is.

Beverly


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

lexilu said:


> Thank you for the advice, just trying to do the right thing but there are many contradictions. For instance I just found out that *a chic number is given whether there are good or bad health results*!? My husband wants a cat... Maybe for once, he'll get his way! LOL!
> Sincere thanks once more.
> Lexie


Yes Lexie and this is a good thing not a bad thing, *posting your test results and getting a chic # is optional* by breeders and I would consider a breeder posting a bad result is an honest breeder it is what that breeder does with that dog that is important. I would worry if someone told me "no I do not post my test results because you can get a chic # with good or bad results" to me that is a big red flag and they may have something to hide. The only way we can minimize our chance of getting a puppy with health issues is for breeders to health test and post the results on offa good or bad.

Please don't give up, a good breeder is going to be pleased you are putting so much time into finding the right puppy and asking question.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There's Wyndward in New Jersey http://www.wyndwardhavanese.com/, Mary Cane (Moorea) in Massachusetts http://dvhc.homestead.com/Moorea.html, http://www.devitahavanese.com in Connecticut for starters.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I know what you mean - I was confused too and decided to play it very safe when it comes to breeders and only get my dog from an excellent breeder. Since I didn't know one and was new to the whole thing I started with Westminsterkennelclub.org. I called all the breeders who had won any awards for the Havanese breed (figuring they were probably good breeders). I finally ended up getting my puppy from a breeder in Tampa, and brought the pup home on the flight with us. It worked out fine and we are thrilled with our baby. Don't be afraid to go out of state if you can afford to. Also, even though we didn't end up getting a dog from them -Fuzzy Farm Havanese in CT is a wonderful breeder. Good luck to you!


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Jeff's Havanese is NOT a member of the Havanese Club of America, www.havanese.org.

A few months ago, another website started up...www.thehavaneseclubofamerica.com...this is NOT the parent club for havanese but some commercial site put up to mislead people interested in puppies into thinking that they are contacting the parent club breeder list. I was afraid this would happen...disreputable breeders claiming to be a member of HCA when all they are is a member of some sham website. They even have a web banner you can put on your website. UGH!

Stay FAR FAR away!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I forgot to mention the Delaware Havanese Club. I am attaching their "Breeder Referral Page". I talked to many of these in my search and they all seemed very reputable. I had especially nice conversations with Wayne Harding who is in PA and in on the list. A wonderful man whom I would have no hesitation in getting a puppy from. Anyway, here is the link for the list:

http://dvhc.homestead.com/breederef.html


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Is there anywher on this forum a site for Breeders to be wary of?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

lexilu said:


> Recently, I was asking about a specific breeder in NY, I was cautioned by some, then referred to the HCA website, This breeder is a member! So I spoke with him and I was very uncomfortable with his practices, very puppy mill like, in my opinion him but more dumbfounded that he is a member of a what one would consider a prestigious organization, I am very discouraged  I really liked the breeder in CT & she is not a member, I'm confused!
> Lexie Lucas


I am confused by this as I don't see ANY breeders in NY listed on the Havanese Club of America web site.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

windfallhavs said:


> Jeff's Havanese is NOT a member of the Havanese Club of America, www.havanese.org.
> 
> A few months ago, another website started up...www.thehavaneseclubofamerica.com...this is NOT the parent club for havanese but some commercial site put up to mislead people interested in puppies into thinking that they are contacting the parent club breeder list. I was afraid this would happen...disreputable breeders claiming to be a member of HCA when all they are is a member of some sham website. They even have a web banner you can put on your website. UGH!
> 
> Stay FAR FAR away!


THANK YOU DIANE for trying to set the record straight. You are very correct and AKC was asked to look into this man's web site as well by the HCA board of directors.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

memberships in most dog clubs are open to just about anyone. Even with club rules and mission statements that does not mean that every member abides by them. Some people just use the moniker or membership to sell themselves. It always comes down to buyer beware, and to do the homework.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

The great thing about the breeder referral list through HCA is that the dog's whose litter is listed has to have passed all the indicated health tests. They can't be on the list otherwise.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

To my understanding breeders belonging to the HCA have to follow their strict code of ethics recommended by that club. It's not easy to become a member of the HCA which is now a very fine organization. I found out recently that you can get a CHIC number by performing all recommended tests, the dogs don't have to pass them. At least you can look on the offa.org website and see the parents and the health history. I know my mentors belong to the HCA and they are the finest breeders in my humble opinion. I would do your research, ask lots of the right questions and then make your decision. If the breeder doesn't have time to answer all your questions, find some one who will.


----------

